# Audubon Ice Conditions



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Anyone know if the lake is free of ice? How about the level?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## diggler55 (Nov 5, 2008)

still quite a fair amount of ice on it on sunday, the wind and rain might have taken care of quite a bit of it though. maybe be down there this weekend and give ya a report


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## diggler55 (Nov 5, 2008)

everything is open


----------

